
Nearly one in 10 Americans have deleted their Facebook accounts, survey says - theuncommon
https://www.techradar.com/news/nearly-one-in-10-us-facebook-users-have-deleted-their-accounts-survey-says
======
Jommi
Survey done by
[https://creativestrategies.com/](https://creativestrategies.com/)

>They ran a study across 1000 Americans who are "representative of the US
population in gender and age."

>"Privacy matters to our panelists. Thirty-six percent said they are very
concerned about it and another 41% saying they are somewhat concerned.

Their behavior on Facebook has somewhat changed due to their privacy concerns.
Seventeen percent deleted their Facebook app from their phone, 11% deleted
from other devices, and 9% deleted their account altogether. These numbers
might not worry Facebook too much, but there are less drastic steps users are
taking that should be worrying as they directly impact Facebook’s business
model"

------
PeOe
I´m not surprised by this if it´s really true. Zuckerberg's focus should be on
his users and not the advertisers and organizations. I think he wants to
compare Facebook with Google in collecting data. And there are many other
Social Networks which we can use. If Facebook doesn´t change his plans than it
might go down. Not at the moment but steadily year after year.

------
reacharavindh
I have a hard time believing this. But, the real damage could be time spent on
Facebook and what information people would share on Facebook in the future.

I for one keep my account because it became a social ID. But it practically
has no meaningful personal data other than my name & contacts.

It is a matter of slow death...

------
nontechdude1
I think they're lying when they say that they haven't seen a noticeable impact
in usage. Plenty of people I know can see through their BS and want to delete
their FB or already have.

Society probably shouldn't use social media at all. Facebook has every intent
on making its use a social norm.

------
mayniac
I struggle to believe this.

I had 300 Facebook friends before I deleted my account a couple of days ago,
and I didn't see that number decrease. Neither did I hear anything from the
decent number of infosec friends who you would expect to be the first to
delete their accounts.

Of course that's anecdotal, but 10% seems very high.

------
aNoob7000
The sad part about all this is that Google probably has more data on Americans
through searches and Android than Facebook.

~~~
pacuna
True. But it's also important to know what they do with the data. We all knew
that FB had our data. What we didn't know is that it was being used to do
unethical stuff by companies like Cambridge Analytica.

